# Foros Acerca del Foro Sobre el funcionamiento del foro  ¿Cómo editar mi avatar o imagen miniatura de usuario?

## Bruno Cillóniz

"Avatares" son imágenes miniatura que las personas utilizan para identificarse o distinguirse de otros miembros del foro. Tú puedes establecer y cambiar tu avatar haciendo click en "Configuración" (que se encuentra en las opciones de la esquina superior derecha de la página), y luego haciendo click en la opción "Editar Avatar". Una vez allí puedes subir una imagen desde tu computadora, o puedes enlazarla de alguna imagen publicada en Internet (URL de imagen), para que cuando publiques un tema o respondas, aparezca tu foto o el logo de tu empresa como imagen miniatura.  Avatar.jpg   Avatar2.jpgTemas similares: Imagen del futuro deseado para Ica Chile: Temporada 2012-2013 y la imagen país dañada Programa "Usuario Verificado" Artículo: Imagen País de Perú estará en feria gastronómica Madrid Fusión Artículo: Perú sube tres posiciones en ranking mundial de Imagen País que elabora Country Brand Index

----------

